# Immigration act- criminal record



## mankan69 (Nov 30, 2013)

Good evening 
In 2010 I was given a 5yr suspended sentence and a R4,000 fine for contravening immigration act. The presiding officer instructed DHA to regularise my stay (I was not deported). In 2014 I applied for a general work permit and it was approved. It expires in April 2019. I tried to apply for a permanent residence permit in 2016 based on permanent work contract but was denied as my police clearance showed that I had a 2010 conviction.
My question is, based on this, will I qualify for a critical skills visa and if so, can I also in turn apply for a permanent residence based on the CSV despite the conviction still showing on the police clearance certificate?
How can I resolve this before expiry of my general work visa
Would greatly appreciate your advise.
Thank you.


----------



## mankan69 (Nov 30, 2013)

Legal Man, your advise would be greatly appreciated. 
The sentence was R4,000 or 8 months in prison wholly suspended for 5yrs (apologies for the mix up).
Is it advisable to apply for CSV in these circumstances?


----------

